
Spartan HUD – Next Generation Augmented Reality Helmet - SpartanHUD
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/realjds/spartan-hud-next-generation-augmented-reality-helmet?
======
SpartanHUD
Hey HN, happy to answer any questions I'll keep an eye on the thread!

